# Just seen this can anyone help



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

I am badly looking for advice please help. I have two guinea pigs who are 16 months old and I have a permanent illness which leaves in constant pain. I got my guinea pigs for company but have never enjoyed having them and realise it was a massive mistake.

One of my guinea pigs is long haired and constantly has mites. I have taken him to the vet and spray both of them every week but the mites never go away on the long haired one. They all congregate around his oil gland which he doesnt look after properly the vet told me.

I have never mistreated either of my guinea pigs I clean out their houses with hot water and disinfectant and remove the dirty sawdust every night and give the cage a good clean as best I can every week.

However because of the mites they are constantly in their cage, they are brothers but dont get on very well and every time I clap them they make a noise complaining.

I am at my wits end and just would love for someone else who could give them a good home to take them.

I live in Scotland and would appreciate any advice anybody could give me. 

Its not me but apart from killing the mites i think she wants to rehome them could anyone help. I live too far away


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Poor woman!! Really feel sorry for her. Wish I could help badly. But never had piggies! Will keep my eyes open! xx


----------



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

The owner is a man. I think you can use stop on for pidgeons but you have too get it from the vets. I am too far away to help as well. I know you can get mites from maize as well. I would take them myself but i am worried about the mites myself as i have 10 guinea pigs and wouldnt want to infect them.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

EESH- sorry...poor guy!! Yeah I got sme drops from the vets which worked like magic. I forgot...is the hutch wood? They would do well from being in housed in a plastic one if not...and get rid of ALL wooden toys...the mites just bury in there!

xx


----------



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

He says he puts clean bedding down everday, he also washes it out once a wk.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

yes and rereading the ad he does say "cage" which usually refers to plastic ones. I can a round of mites with my mice and i just binned all the wooden toys and administered the vets drops. I only had to do it once! Really hope he finds a good home for them. xx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Has he used Ivermectin? That seems to be the only product that actually works WHEN USED CORRECTLY for mites. It takes 3 treatments over 6 weeks.

Whereabouts is he? I will happily take them if they can be gotten to me (I don't drive). I have 20+ years of GP history.


----------



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

I will just tell him on the other forum. thankyou


----------



## gregrichards (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi everyone I am the poster maisey moo 12 has posted about. I feel really bad about even thinking about giving my guinea pigs up but want to give them the best life possible. I am greatful for your offer to take them Happysaz123 but I looked on the map and it looks like you live near Inverness and I stay in Airdrie unfortunately. If anyone else can help or give advice I would be really grateful.

My guinea pigs Milo and Otis are in a plastic cage indoors and my long haired guinea pig Milo has had mites since I got him. I've been to the vet repeatedly and they are still only around his oil gland and wont go away. I have sprayed them with a johnsons spray from pets at home every week for months. My short haired pig has never had mites. I have changed where I get their hay and sawdust from repeatedly and they have a plastic house each which they sleep in and the houses are disinfected with hot water and antibacterial spray every night.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> Has he used Ivermectin? That seems to be the only product that actually works WHEN USED CORRECTLY for mites. It takes 3 treatments over 6 weeks.


Agree with you here - Ivermectin doesn't have to be injected and it doesn't even have to come from a vet if you know qualified people.

Mite sprays from pet shops are useless. Disinfecting the housing won't help. I hope these piggies can get to another more knowledgeable home pronto. The fact that one is still suffering from mites but the other is unaffected indicates there might be other underlying health issues, as the immune system of a truly healthy piggie is strong enough to fight off mites after treatment. And Catch-22.... a pig with mites is not as strong.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

gregrichards said:


> Hi everyone I am the poster maisey moo 12 has posted about. I feel really bad about even thinking about giving my guinea pigs up but want to give them the best life possible. I am greatful for your offer to take them Happysaz123 but I looked on the map and it looks like you live near Inverness and I stay in Airdrie unfortunately. If anyone else can help or give advice I would be really grateful.
> 
> My guinea pigs Milo and Otis are in a plastic cage indoors and my long haired guinea pig Milo has had mites since I got him. I've been to the vet repeatedly and they are still only around his oil gland and wont go away. I have sprayed them with a johnsons spray from pets at home every week for months. My short haired pig has never had mites. I have changed where I get their hay and sawdust from repeatedly and they have a plastic house each which they sleep in and the houses are disinfected with hot water and antibacterial spray every night.


Hello Greg welcome to the site. I hope you can find a great home for your piggies. Am sorry about your illness...i can understand why you'll be so upset about giving them away. Good luck. xx


----------



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

I just wish i could help more.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

This is what you need to get rid of guinea pig mites. Xeno 450 6 Pipettes Ivermectin Spot on - £17.88 It's really easy to use, just put on the back of the neck. You need to weigh the guinea pig first to know how much to put on but it's great stuff and works, I've used it on one of my pigs and also an hamster. The mites are actually in the guinea pig and not all guinea pigs catch them. I have had a guinea pig with mite in with two other guinea pigs and they all slept together and the other two never caught it.
You can't see the mites as they burrow into the guinea pigs skin but if left untreated for too long they will result in death.

Just wondered if you are actually talking about mites or lice because there is a website called 'Gorgeous guineas' that sell things for lice.

Try the guinea pig forum for more help if you need it.


----------



## chrissielk (Feb 21, 2010)

where are the piggys, i may be able to take them i'm in southampton.


----------



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

There in scotland. He thinks that they are fleas now and is taking everything on board and taking them too the vets. I will get him to post an update when he has been on the other forum


----------

